# Питер: посоветуйте врачей



## gerbert (13 Апр 2014)

Приветствую. Посоветуйте в питере толковых врачей кто может посмотреть снимки, рассказать что дальше делать, что можно и нельзя, какие упражнения в зале можно делать, какие нет, и тд. Спасибо


----------



## La murr (13 Апр 2014)

*gerbert*, в Питере работает Абель Александр Вячеславович, рекомендую Вам обратиться к этому доктору. 
Контакты найдёте, воспользовавшись поиском в Инете.


----------

